# Lower Clear Creek Micro Stout



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I cleared the wood out of the micro stout in lower clear creek last week so it is good to go. 

For those of you like taking the intrench to the irrigation ditch on river left boofing the small feature then shroping down the overflow ledges that lead under the tunnel of trees back to clear creek proper. 

Do not miss that boof who knows how long that small - yet stout hydraulic could hold you.


----------

